# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Sjedalica 15-36  s isofixom koja ide i u auto bez isofixa

## emira

Možda malo glupo pitanje, ali kupujemo sjedalicu od 15-36 kg i zanima me slijedeće:
U jednom autu imamo isofix, a u drugom (mislim da) ne.
Da li postoji sjedalica od 15-36 koja ima isofix, ali se u autu bez isofixa može montirati samo pojasom od auta?
Do sada smo imali sjedalice bez isofixa, pa nismo imali problema s tim.
Čini mi se da sam davno gledala neku MC kojoj su se isofix "kvačice" mogle uvući unutra i koristiti samo pojas.
Konkretno, razmišljamo o kupnji Cybex Solution X2 Fix.

----------


## spajalica

moze ti i Romer Kidfix, BeSafe Izi Up X3fix sigurno jer imam obje.
a vjerujem da i kod drugih isto moze.

----------


## superx

iimamo cybex i kopče se okrenu unutra i uvuku, i koristimo u oba auta

----------


## Anemona

Ja bih se skoro okladila da može gotovo svaka.
Ne znam to točno, ali pretpostavljam, ako se i kukice ne mogu uvuči, a vjerujem da se bi na svakoj AS moeale moči, onda se mogu zagurati između naslona i sjedala, a te AS se ionako ne vežu pojasom zasebno, nego pojas veže "dijete i AS".

----------


## emira

Teta u ducanu mi je za Romer Kidfix rekla da se kopce ne mogu rotirati ni uvlaciti vec iskljucivo koristiti u autu s isofixom. Ali ocito ne zna. 
Hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Lutonjica

kod 15-36 dijete se veže pojasom od auta i taj pojas mora moći prolaziti kroz autosjedalicu, skroz je nebitno ima li još uz to isofix ili nema.

----------


## Lutonjica

konkretno, imamo dva roemer kidfixa, premještamo ih u razne aute i koristimo i sa i bez isofixa, ovisno o autu

----------


## Anemona

> Teta u ducanu mi je za Romer Kidfix rekla da se kopce ne mogu rotirati ni uvlaciti vec iskljucivo koristiti u autu s isofixom. Ali ocito ne zna. 
> Hvala na odgovorima.


Imamo Kidfix i nikad ga nismo prikopčali isofixom. Te kopče su toliko male da ne smetaju za ništa.

----------


## Tiziana

Evo da se prislepam jednim pitanjem o sigurnosti u vezi ove vrste autosjedalce. Da li je nekome poznato je li ista sigurnija isofix as grupe 2-3 od obicne koja se samo polozi?
Ja imam ovu obicnu jer sam je dobila na poklon u ducanu uz vecu kupnju bebi opreme pa je to kao bilo bonus gratis dio paketa. Cyber i jos nekako se zove. Da sam morala birati sigurno bih uzela isofix kao sto mi e bila as grupe 1 jer sam sigurnosni fanatik koji se oduvijek veze i na straznjoj klupi (zbog cega me vecina ljudi blijedo gleda).
I jos nesto, ako dijete zaspe na duzem putu, pa mu klone glava na naprijed to bas nije vrhunac sigurnosti. S tim u vezi jeste li ikad vidjeli  as grupe 2-3 a da se moze nagnuti kao ona grupe 1?

----------


## vissnja

Tiziana - nema nikakve razlike u sigurnosti, jer u oba slučaja (sa isofixom i bez) dete drži pojas automobila. Isofix je jednostavniji jer ne moraš da brineš da li je AS vezana kada dete nije u njoj. Naime, i tada se AS mora vezati pojasom (kao kad je dete u njoj) da ne bi slučajno prazna poletela i povredila putnike u automobilu.

A što se drugog pitanja tiče: ne postoji AS ove grupe kojoj može da se nagne. U uputstvu uvek piše da naslon mora da prati naslon sedišta automobila. I mene to muči jer i mojoj glava pada i klima svakako, što me ne bi puno brinulo, ali nju to budi i plače i žali se da je boli vrat.

----------


## spajalica

mislim da Besafe ima neki balgi nagib, ali mi to bas ne diramo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## (maša)

Ja imam Kidfix i normalno se veže u au tu bez isofixa.

Na njoj postoji korekcija nagiba ali to je za namještanje sjedlaice da llijepo nasjedne na naslon sjedala automobila.
Nije veliko odstupanje i ne može se tokom vožnje promjeniti.
Dijete kad zaspe glavu nalsoni na jastuk od same sjedalice koji ide oko glave.

----------


## Tiziana

Hvala cure!

Jao Vissnja pa da mora se vezati i prazna as!!! E bas ti hvala! Sram me bilo pa meni to uopce nije palo na pamet  :škartoc:  to kad od sume ne vidis drvo - pazim da mi u kabini auta ne bude ni kisobran a as lijepo prazna nevezana slobodna za svakovrsno gibanje

----------


## Anemona

Be safe ima veči nagib od Kidfixa s tim da ni taj nagib nije nešto specijalno.
Ustvari fali da je sjedište AS s prednje strane dignuto malo prema gore, onda bi guzica lijepo sjela kao kod grupe 1.
Ovako imam dojam ako i stavim nagib da će se dijete otopiti kao sladoled kroz AS i odsklizati prema dolje.

----------


## vissnja

Cure mislim da to samo zavisi od nagiba sedišta automobila.
I naša Cybex ima mogućnosti za nagib, ali pošto naslon AS mora celom dužinom da se oslanja na naslon sedišta meni taj nagib ne znači ništa jer su nam sedišta na zadnjoj klupi potpuno uspravna.

----------


## Anemona

vissnja, zavisi i od sjedalice.
Naslon Kidfixa se naslanja direktno na naslon automobila i on mora prijanjati naslon na naslon, a kod Be safe je to drugačije izvedeno. Recimo da ima neka izbočenja koja sjednu na naslon automobila, a sjedalica je pomična. Ona kao da se miče po bazi. Ne znam bolje objasniti, a Kidfix nema tu "bazu".

----------


## Anemona

http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...zi-up-x3#start
Vidiš ovdje na slici gdje piše spavanje, ona ne prijanja, a Kidfix mora.
Nije direktni link, ideš na glavne osobine i onda ti je slika kako izgleda za spavanje.

----------


## vissnja

Videla sam, hvala  :Smile: 
Tu onda treba paziti kako donji, bedreni deo pojasa stoji, on mora stajati nisko na kukovima i treba paziti da se u tom položaju ne podigne preko stomaka jer to može biti opasno.

----------


## Tiziana

Ovo mi se bas svidja s linka koji je stavila Anemona. Izgleda mi puno bolje od mog cybexa. Sigurno cu takvo sto kupiti kad mladja poraste

----------


## emira

Hvala na odgovorima. 
Kupili Romer KidFix.

----------


## emira

Jos jedno pitanje. Do kad se dijete moze voziti u AS 15-36? Zbunio me podatak kojeg sam danas pronasla u knjizici od Kidfixa u kojoj je dana tablica kompatibilnosti as sa pojedinim vozilima. Imam c4 i za njega pise da je maksimalna visina djeteta 135 cm. N. je sad 1. Razred ali vec ima 135 cm i 30 kg. Znaci li to da ju ne smijem voziti u Kidfixu ili sam ja opet nesto krivo skuzila?   :Confused:

----------


## daddycool

provjeri u uputama vozila, ali koliko se sjećam, kod nekih automobila je problem nosača krova zbog kojeg se sjedalica ne može koristiti kod djeteta koje je višlje od toga.

----------


## kudri

a jel postoji ijedna autosjedalica 15-36 koja nije obložena stiroporom?? mi imamo romericu 9-18kg i taj stiropor mi je koma!! kad smo skidali navlaku za pranje, ispostavilo se da je puknut na par mjesta. zaljepili smo, ali ipak, vjerojatno je kod vađenja/stavljanja nastalo oštećenje i to mi se ne sviđa niti najmanje!

----------


## Anemona

I na našoj Romerici je puknuo, a da ne znamo kad. Na Be safe je bolje napravljen.

----------


## Tiziana

I meni je puknuo na cam isofix 9-18 kg! Grupu 2-3 imam cybex i nema nikakvog stiropora

----------


## kudri

uf, meni je to glavna mana romerice!

----------


## kudri

a jel ima i maxi cosi taj stiropor?

----------


## puntica

zar nemaju SVE sjedalice stiropor?

----------


## Tiziana

Pa ja ih nisam bas puno vidjela. Sam ove koje imam ja. 9-18 kg ima stiropor, 15-36 ga nema

----------


## martinaP

> Pa ja ih nisam bas puno vidjela. Sam ove koje imam ja. 9-18 kg ima stiropor, 15-36 ga nema


A od čega je onda dio za glavu?

----------


## kudri

mislim da sam na youtubeu gledala neki video di su skidali navlaku i nije bio stiropor, već neki kao jastuk ispunje zrakom...ali nek se javi netko iskusniji!!!

----------


## Anemona

Na Be safe je stiropor, ali meni onako laički izgleda kao da je "plastificiran". U svakom slučaju je s nečim pomiješan, pa je čvršći. Isto tako na naslonu za glavu iza tog "stiropora" je plastika, tako da ne možeš slučajno savinuti stiropor, što kod Romerice možeš i zato pukne. (Uz to je i tanji i običan).

----------

